# My 2001 N16 Pulsar



## thespud (May 19, 2006)

Howdy all. Only new here - but just thought i'd give you all a look at my daily. Its my work car, so totally stock except for the Kenwood KDC-MP4029, but still looks nice (I think). Shares alot of common features with the Sentra over there i believe.. Enjoy.


----------

